# Special Shoot at DCWC



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well there's still a lot of Field shoots scheduled in NC, but one of those is going to be kinda special.
> 
> Seems one of our regulars at DCWC and some what of a regular here on AT will be having a birthday around the weekend of our scheduled Sept. 11 shoot. Not exactly sure, but I think 3DShooter80's birthday is on the 12th.
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT'S OLD!!!!!:faint2:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Sounds nice*

I'll be on my way to the beach that day otherwise I'd be there. 30 years old. Such a youngster!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'll be hit or miss. i won't see a soccer schedule for at least another month:mad2:...but I will do my darndest to make it out for at least some of the fun...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

For those that haven't been to DCWC lately. 

Lots of renovation work being done to the Club House. Back in the Spring both the men's and women's restrooms were renovated from their vintage 1950s design. In addition a handicap accessible restroom has been added. Renovation work is going on right now in the kitchen and should be completed in a couple more weeks. And, of course, I think everyone is probably aware of the addition of an ice cream freezer at the archery shelter. :wink: 

Plan now, if you can, to come join us on 9/11.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey everbody, I hope you will be able to come out and enjoy a round of field with me for my B-day!!! 

Cindy... you know you are supposed to check with me before you make plans. It is OK, I will drink your beer at the cook-out. Pat, bring me Cindy's beer!!

Like Lee said, we will have the usual shoot that morning starting between 9-10 am. Then around 5 pm we will be having a cook-out where my family and friends will join in. Please try to let us know if you are planning to come so that we can have enough hamburgers and hotdogs.

If it looks like we are going to have a crowd, we may charge a small fee for the food since my wife and I are on a bit of a budget. I am expecting the regulars, that's a given. IF YOU ARE A MOOCHER AND ARE LOOKING FOR A FREE MEAL, PLEASE STAY HOME. If you are part of the NC field crowd that I would recognize, then you are invited!! (My party, my rules: especially when I am not a member of DCWC and I can't invite guests )


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> DAMN THAT'S OLD!!!!!:faint2:


He's just now getting out of diapers :binkybaby::hurt::baby:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> He's just now getting out of diapers :binkybaby::hurt::baby:


That's kinda what I was thinking - heck he's younger than my baby daughter.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, last time I checked, this 'youngin' can put a whoopin on your old arse Lee. But I am just glad that I get to hang out with the "old guys". Being around you guys really makes me think about what I want to be when I grow up!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Hey everbody, I hope you will be able to come out and enjoy a round of field with me for my B-day!!!
> 
> Cindy... you know you are supposed to check with me before you make plans. It is OK, I will drink your beer at the cook-out. Pat, bring me Cindy's beer!!
> 
> ...


Oh no!! You're going to drink MY beer!!! Well at least I know you have FINE taste:wink: Sorry I didn't check with you first, now I know. What a hard way to learn a lesson:wink: Sure wish I could be there but this trip has been planned for a year. Don't drink too much of that FINE beer:darkbeer:


----------

